# Captain Rainbow



## Professor Layton (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone else excited about the game?
After seeing two new trailers of the game today, I decided to write a blog about the game..
The blog can be found here.


----------



## Micah (Jul 23, 2008)

It looks better than everyone's giving it credit for. I love the Chibi-Robo feel about it.


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 23, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> It looks better than everyone's giving it credit for. I love the Chibi-Robo feel about it.


I love Chibi Robo. <3
I hope they release a new device so North American Wii's can read Japanese games.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 23, 2008)

*lols at recent 2PStart comic about Rainbow Man*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]*lols at recent 2PStart comic about Rainbow Man*[/quote]I haven't click it yet, but let me guess.

Its a gay joke.

Am I right?


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 23, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]*lols at recent 2PStart comic about Rainbow Man*[/quote]  
It does look like a bizarre game.


----------



## MGMT (Jul 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]*lols at recent 2PStart comic about Rainbow Man*


I haven't click it yet, but let me guess.

Its a gay joke.

Am I right?[/quote]Yeah, it's calling it not homosexual enough. Saying that's what Nintendo wants.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's calling it not homosexual enough. Saying that's what Nintendo wants.[/quote]ah. I am now required say 

>_>


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not coming to North America.  You heard it here first...kinda.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 23, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> It's not coming to North America.  You assumed it before I told you... kinda


Jobviously...


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 23, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> It's not coming to North America.  You heard it here first...kinda.


Didn't you guys read the title? :-/


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank god it's not coming to North America... we already have enough games that don't support the Wii, and do support the kid-friendly Nintendo image.


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 23, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Thank god it's not coming to North America... we already have enough games that don't support the Wii, and do support the kid-friendly Nintendo image.


 :ermm: I would've loved for it to come to North America.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Professor Layton said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>$60 DOLLAR FRISBEE.</big>


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 24, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Professor Layton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it doesn't, I'll just import it.


----------

